

Show HN: KinoHunt – a movie price tracking iOS app - ianlin
http://www.kinohunt.com
Apologies for reposting as URL, still new to HN and learning :)&lt;p&gt;We are a team of developers passionate about movies trying to solve a problem:&lt;p&gt;- Watches a lot of movies at home, but find fewer and fewer good new movies on Netflix&lt;p&gt;- Redbox is the most economic alternative, but still not as convenient as downloading the movie from iTunes and Amazon. However, iTunes and Amazon are relatively more expensive.&lt;p&gt;- iTunes and Amazon movie frequently change prices, but there&#x27;s no easy way to track them&lt;p&gt;Hence we created KinoHunt, an iOS app https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;kinohunt-price-tracker-to&#x2F;id837941930?ls=1&amp;mt=8&lt;p&gt;With KinoHunt, you can &quot;hunt&quot; for movies you want to watch and create a smart watchlist. We track the prices of these movies in your watchlist and inform you whenever the prices drop on iTunes or Amazon.&lt;p&gt;You can also set a price filter and check out what good movies are available given your budget.&lt;p&gt;Would love to see if this is something others would use, also any feedback on the UI is appreciated.&lt;p&gt;Thanks for your time!
======
ianlin
Hi, We are a team of developers passionate about movies trying to solve a
problem:

\- Watches a lot of movies at home, but find fewer and fewer good new movies
on Netflix

\- Redbox is the most economic alternative, but still not as convenient as
downloading the movie from iTunes and Amazon. However, iTunes and Amazon are
relatively more expensive.

\- iTunes and Amazon movie frequently change prices, but there's no easy way
to track them

Hence we created KinoHunt, an iOS app
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kinohunt-price-tracker-
to/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kinohunt-price-tracker-
to/id837941930?ls=1&mt=8)

With KinoHunt, you can "hunt" for movies you want to watch and create a smart
watchlist. We track the prices of these movies in your watchlist and inform
you whenever the prices drop on iTunes or Amazon.

You can also set a price filter and check out what good movies are available
given your budget.

Would love to see if this is something others would use, also any feedback on
the UI is appreciated.

Thanks for your time!

